# Kyalami Orange M Coupe on Ebay



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Really high mileage. If you have money burning a hole in your pocket, it _might_ make a good track car. I think the going rate for S52s is book minus $5K, so this one has an overpriced buy it now.




























This is what happens if you do not use the patented Maddux-entry-and-exit procedure, Lexol on Nappa leder, or ar too fat for a really small car:









No, there are no tweeters behind the small grilles:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon

since you are our leather guru, what do you recommend to minimize the wear on the side wing (other than being careful when getting on and off the car) ?

Will (excess and frequent use of) leather protectants or conditoners will help ?

I had the similar problem on the Montana (IMO, which is not a durable leather) with non-sport seats.

The sport seats have those extra side wings, which, I am guessing, will be more vulnerable. :dunno:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Jon
> 
> since you are our leather guru, what do you recommend to minimize the wear on the side wing (other than being careful when getting on and off the car) ?*


Two most important things to do:
1. Proper entry and exit procedures. Do not drag your back side over the bolsters. Do not put any load whatsoever on the bolsters unless you are sitting centered in the seat. Do this by getting in with one hand on steering wheel and putting one leg in at same time. Sit ass down. Lean forward. Throw other leg in. Lift your weight up on armrest, center ass. Then lean back. For exit, plant left hand on door sill. Lift ass. Put other hand on steering wheel. Throw one leg out, start to stand up, then pull other leg out. No side loads on bolster.

2. Keep leather clean. Dirt is the enemy. Small dirt particles act like sandpaper on leather and make it thin over time. Wipe leather down with damp (water) cloth. Do not let water stand on leather. If you use car as daily driver, wipe down once per week.

These are the 2 most important things to do.



> *Will (excess and frequent use of) leather protectants or conditoners will help ?*


No. Just the opposite! For daily drivers, in general, do not clean leather more than once per year. Do not condition more than twice per year. Leather chamicals, if overused, will remove the surfacants from the leather that the tanney worked hard to apply. This leaves the leather totally unprotected. Eventually, the chemicals will clog the pores in the leather (full grain leathers like montanta, nappa, and dakota especially), the leather will no longer breath, and eventually the leather will start to shine from excess chemical buildup.



> *The sport seats have those extra side wings, which, I am guessing, will be more vulnerable. :dunno: *


Absolutely. Leather seats require more maintennance than any other upholstery. If properly cared for, leather will wear. Wear on leather and cracking or clogging pores are 2 very different things.

If you care about your investment, never, ever eat in the car. Keep your hands clean, especially from salty stuff. I keep a little water bottle and a diaper in my car to clean up any mishaps as quickly as possible.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks a lot for the excellent hints. I'm getting a little worried since I'm getting the Ecru white , which will definitely be more PITA to keep clean :eeps: 

Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Thanks a lot for the excellent hints. I'm getting a little worried since I'm getting the Ecru white , which will definitely be more PITA to keep clean :eeps:
> 
> Thanks again :thumbup: *


But it will be a joy to look at 

BTW Jon - thanks fro the tips :thumbup:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Thanks a lot for the excellent hints. I'm getting a little worried since I'm getting the Ecru white , which will definitely be more PITA to keep clean :eeps:
> 
> Thanks again :thumbup: *


Nah, piece of cake. Treat it the way you would treat your own skin and you will be fine. And if you screw it up, I am going to fly over there and kick your ass.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Thanks a lot for the excellent hints. I'm getting a little worried since I'm getting the Ecru white , which will definitely be more PITA to keep clean :eeps:
> 
> Thanks again :thumbup: *


Remember to take lots of pics before you drive it home. :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

JonM said:


> *Nah, piece of cake. Treat it the way you would treat your own skin and you will be fine. And if you screw it up, I am going to fly over there and kick your ass. *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That thing will be a killer, I'm tellin ya. Even the rear covers of the seats (normally plastic) will be leather :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Remember to take lots of pics before you drive it home. :angel: *


128MB CF card is formatted and ready. Bought two extra set of batteries as well :eeps:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Is side bolster wear a problem for us cheapskates with leatherette? I haven't noticed a problem yet, but mine are black and I've only got 14,000 miles on the car so far.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

JonW said:


> *Is side bolster wear a problem for us cheapskates with leatherette? I haven't noticed a problem yet, but mine are black and I've only got 14,000 miles on the car so far. *


From what I understand, 'ette will last longer than the rest of the car. Just avoid sharp objects.

{edit} and hot objects, like the flashlight the moron who installed my SSK left on my passenger seat for an extended period{/edit}


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

JonM said:


> *
> No. Just the opposite! For daily drivers, in general, do not clean leather more than once per year. Do not condition more than twice per year. Leather chamicals, if overused, will remove the surfacants from the leather that the tanney worked hard to apply. *


Uh oh! better stop now! :yikes:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Uh oh! better stop now! :yikes: *


I judged the Big Cars last year at Concours, and I was covered with Lexol by the time I was done. Too much makes the leather look and feel... odd. More like plastic than leather.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

JonM said:


> *Do not drag your back side over the bolsters.*


Gives me a wedgie every time. :eeps:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

JonM said:


> *I keep a little water bottle and a diaper in my car to clean up any mishaps as quickly as possible. *


Sounds kinda kinky to me. Hmmm....


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

JonM said:


> *
> No. Just the opposite! For daily drivers, in general, do not clean leather more than once per year. Do not condition more than twice per year. Leather chamicals, if overused, will remove the surfacants from the leather that the tanney worked hard to apply. This leaves the leather totally unprotected. Eventually, the chemicals will clog the pores in the leather (full grain leathers like montanta, nappa, and dakota especially), the leather will no longer breath, and eventually the leather will start to shine from excess chemical buildup.
> *


Most of the prior advise sounds reasonable except two items.

1. condition twice a year, clean once. I wouldn't condition any leather I haven't cleaned first, otherwise you can trap contaminents in the leather.

2. According to several leather experts I've consulted, the leather beginning to shine is a natural result of leather wear over time. It is called patina. It does not necessarily indicate excess chemical buildup.

_Patina_ 
1 : a surface appearance of something grown beautiful especially with age or use
2 : an appearance or aura that is derived from association, habit, or established character

My driver's seat sees more abuse than others so I clean it 2 - 3 times a year while the rest of car's leather gets wiped down with a damp cloth 2- 3 times per year but only cleaned with chemicals as needed.

Definitely heed the entry and exit recommendations of Jon. You will experience more damage from incorrect entry or exit (and exposed friction points on clothing or accessories) than any other single item. I used to wear a StarTac phone on my belt and I scratched my driver's seat with it. Never again!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

JonM said:


> *Nah, piece of cake. Treat it the way you would treat your own skin and you will be fine. And if you screw it up, I am going to fly over there and kick your ass. *


I will drive down and take pics ... :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *I will drive down and take pics ... :eeps: *


Or I will drive up there and you take pics :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Or I will drive up there and you take pics :eeps: *


:yikes:

I was up until 05:00 ...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *:yikes:
> 
> I was up until 05:00 ... *


 :eeps:


----------

